# Sick parakeet, same symptoms as helmet pigeon a while ago



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I found a helmet pigeon I had turned over to local rescueres and I believe it ended up ith Terry, where The bird was collecting poop around its vent. My parakeet seems to have this very save problem and same symptoms and I want to know what was wrong with that pigeon if anyone remembers to see if I can trest my bird with home remedy and medication and avoide a very expensive vet trip. Was it possibly worms? 
She is fluffed and not very active. her wings are hanging below her tail and labored breathing. she ate a small bit of millit today but not much. The vent is swollen and poop collected.
Any help would be great.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to take her to the vet tomorrow and don't put it off because once birds start acting sick, the are really, really sick and if you don't intervene, she may die.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

She has got an appointment tomorrow. I am keeping her warm and in a quite place. I seperated her from my other bird. Is there anything else I can do for her in the mean time?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You could hand feed her.If you don't have exact pick up some applesauce for human babies and try her with that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gimpie,

I'm so sorry your parakeet is so ill. I don't know or don't recall what was wrong with the Helmet that I got. I know Firstimer and FallenWeeble had already had it treated. I don't know if I can find any threads about this particular bird here on Pigeon-Talk, but I'll have a look.

The Helmet was quite healthy when it arrived here and remains so.

I kind of doubt that whatever was wrong with the Helmet is the same as what is going on with your parakeet, but I do know that with such a little bird, we really shouldn't be trying to guess what is wrong and how to treat it. A vet visit is definitely your best bet.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well she is looking a bit better. She is not so fluffed but she is still deffinatly going to the vet tomorrow. Send good thoughts our way.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

When I made the mistake once of mixing budgies and pigeons, I wound up with sick birds on both side -- turned out to be Salmonella - they both have variant strains that can infect each other. From what you say, I'd put the odds at about 90% that is what your budgie's suffering from.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well the helmet pigeon I had before was never around my parakeets, and that was months and months ago so there was no way of her catching it from the pigeon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Who knows with bacteria--some of them can lay around for years until they're picked up. We humans can carry Pasteurella multocida, too, you know.

Pidgey


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

EeeK! I did not know that! Well the vet will hopefully be able to tell all tomorrow and help


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well just to let everyone know, I fell in love with this avian vet. there address is 22430 Ventura Blvd. in woodland Hills CA if anyone is in the area and needs a good bird vet. Phone number (818) 225-7160. 
My Parakeet is actually doing better. She was not eggbound nor had paracites. She is on Baytrill for the next 2 weeks and a strict diet of these pellets they gave me. She already has her appitite back and is drinking on her own =)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So what's the problem?
Make sure your bird is eating the pellets because sometimes they won't eat new things that are introduced...you need to change them over gradually.


----------

